# auto sleeper duetto.-blown air heater



## pamelacummings (Dec 1, 2007)

The blown air heater is very tempromental. Sometimes it works, sometimes not. Does anyone have any ideas please?


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Dec 2, 2007)

What make of heater is it? If it is a Propex, then phone them up. They are one of the most helpful companies that I've had the good fortune to deal with

http://www.propexheatsource.co.uk/ You will need the usual info Model number, Serial number etc


----------



## Admin (Dec 2, 2007)

baloothebear said:


> What make of heater is it? If it is a Propex, then phone them up. They are one of the most helpful companies that I've had the good fortune to deal with
> 
> http://www.propexheatsource.co.uk/ You will need the usual info Model number, Serial number etc



I agree I had a propex heater in an autosleeper I had and it broke. Propex sold me a replacment unit cheaply. (well below trade)


----------



## pamelacummings (Dec 2, 2007)

*auto sleeper*

thanks for the reply but the heater is a carver not propex


----------



## Geoff.W (Dec 2, 2007)

pamelacummings said:


> The blown air heater is very tempromental. Sometimes it works, sometimes not. Does anyone have any ideas please?



Hi.
 My first thoughts on a tempramental heater wqould be to check all the electrical connections not forgetting the fuses as often vehicle vibrations and the ingress of damp can play hell with electrics.

  You may find this site usefull for some specific information or user manual download.

http://www.arcsystems.biz/

  Hope this helps a little.

Regards Geoff​.


----------



## lenny (Dec 2, 2007)

In my opinion ,the first check is the voltage feed. Maybe your leisure battery is'nt man enough.
Try this ..Put your leisure battery on charge with a 240v unit, after a while ,try the blow heater. If you get a better responce from the heater , Bin the battery and get a new one. Good Luck


----------



## Nosha (Dec 8, 2007)

Our Truma (or what ever they're called) unit ALWAYS cuts out after the first time it's used after a long period... as if it's got air in the pipe, yet the fridge and cooker light first time!?! But then after switching it off and back on it's fine??? I think it's 'cos it's French!!


----------



## Biker Jeff (Dec 8, 2007)

As lenny say's... I would check the state of your leisure battery. My diesel blown air heater will not work if the leisure battery is discharged to a certain point.


----------



## sagart (Dec 8, 2007)

Might be worth a look at http://www.eberspacher.co.uk/ looking for Support page


----------



## David & Ann (Dec 9, 2007)

Nosha said:


> Our Truma (or what ever they're called) unit ALWAYS cuts out after the first time it's used after a long period... as if it's got air in the pipe, yet the fridge and cooker light first time!?! But then after switching it off and back on it's fine??? I think it's 'cos it's French!!



Yes Nosha, it has air in the line. It clears itself eventually. It is not  a problem. Mine would always do that. I think it is the age of the gas heater. Don't worry about it. For future advice. If it doesn't click, it is the battery. Remove the lid, Left hand bottom of the unit is where an AA battery. Just press the plastic front lid and it opens out to get at the battery. Just replace with a new one.


----------

